# Midwest Bike Swap 2021



## Old Bikes Club (Apr 29, 2021)

Sunday May 2nd,2021 @8am
Haysville Kansas
Haysville Hometown Market
12th annual.make the trip,you won't be disappointed.....


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 29, 2021)

Old Bikes Club said:


> Sunday May 2nd,2021 @8am
> Haysville Kansas
> Haysville Hometown Market
> 12th annual.make the trip,you won't be disappointed.....



Any pictures of the 11 previous swaps? V/r Shawn


----------



## Old Bikes Club (Apr 29, 2021)

Old Bikes Club said:


> Sunday May 2nd,2021 @8am
> Haysville Kansas
> Haysville Hometown Market
> 12th annual.make the trip,you won't be disappointed.....


----------



## Old Bikes Club (Apr 29, 2021)

Old Bikes Club said:


> Here a few pieces I'm taking


----------



## Old Bikes Club (Apr 29, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Any pictures of the 11 previous swaps?


----------



## Old Bikes Club (Apr 29, 2021)

Only a video but it's much too long


----------



## Old Bikes Club (Apr 29, 2021)

Old Bikes Club said:


> Only a video but it's much too long



And my cell is on its last leg and I'm not able to share the video.Not only that but I can't even get fb to share a flyer.
Somebody will post a flyer.


----------



## keithsbikes (Apr 29, 2021)

Lot's of pictures here (then scroll down)...




__





						MIDWEST BICYCLE SWAP MEET ~HAYSVILLE, KANSAS~APRIL    23
					

:113:




					ratrodbikes.com


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 29, 2021)

May have to try to make it this year. Been dying to go but usually not the best time of year for me. Think I can swing it this time.


----------



## keithsbikes (Apr 29, 2021)

Lots of pix here (scroll down a ways)




__





						MIDWEST BICYCLE SWAP MEET ~HAYSVILLE, KANSAS~APRIL    23
					

:113:




					ratrodbikes.com


----------



## Old Bikes Club (May 6, 2021)

WAS A KILLER SWAP MEET.THE COASTERS BC ARE GOOD PEOPLE.


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 6, 2021)

Not advertised very well


----------



## Freqman1 (May 6, 2021)

Look at the pics being posted from MLC. Look at the pics posted for this one--oops!


----------



## Old Bikes Club (May 6, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Look at the pics being posted from MLC. Look at the pics posted for this one--oops!



Well i will be looking for the pics you take when you attend this meet.


----------



## keithsbikes (May 6, 2021)

great swap. gets better each year.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 6, 2021)

Old Bikes Club said:


> Well i will be looking for the pics you take when you attend this meet.



If I weren't in Kabul I'd be there. I generally attend MLC/AA every year and take well over a hundred pics and post them. You can also visit my website and see all the events I've attended and have taken thousands of photos over the years. It amazes me that no photos from this event were posted. In this day in age probably 90% of folks are toting a smartphone with a camera. When I see no pics I can only assume there wasn't much to see. Of course I could be wrong but the only way to prove me wrong is show me.


----------



## Bikes&buses (May 6, 2021)

OK, I didn't take any photos either as I was wheelin' and dealin' all-day, But the Coasters did! Here is a link to their Facebook album.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/234859250021256/permalink/1821063981400767/?sfnsn=mo
I heard that the reason the swap wasn't advertised as well this year as in the past was the folks putting on the swap were worried about the number of people coming as the county still had Covid-19 restrictions in place. I agree with Blue and Keith this is a great swap and it continues to get better every year!
-Austin


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (May 6, 2021)

Looks like it was fun!! Some pretty nice bikes too! Wish I didn't wimp out/have lots if work. Could have made it but would have been worn out. Since work is just starting the crazy season I got some rest and made some money instead. I certainly don't need more bikes right now & didn't have time to get stuff together to sell.


----------

